# Busted my a$$...really



## pianoman201 (Aug 2, 2014)

So, a common phrase for falling is "busting you a$$". I did just that. It was 2014, just after New Years. I was at Mt. Holley in Michigan. I took a couple of nasty falls trying to learn how to transition heel side to toe side on the bunny hill. In doing so, I apparently broke my S3...my sacrum. This is also known as the tailbone. Also a part of my spine. Well, after a week or so, it wasn't hurting as much, so I decided to snowboard a couple days down at Paoli Peaks. Not realizing I had a broken tail bone, I hit the slopes, and as many beginners do, I fell a few more times. Each time I went town, I stayed down for a bit, but got back up, shook it off as I got to the chair lift. About a week and a half to two weeks later, I got x-rays done, a doughnut pillow to sit on, and direction to "try to stay off it as much as possible". 

Two months later I was fully recovered...as I can get. It's still sore today, and this break happened in January 2014...still not 100% and I don't think I ever will be.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Chomps, you never told us you had a child in Germany. :eusa_clap:

In all seriousness, that sucks. Sore tailbones are bad enough. Broken? Eat lots of fiber.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Sucks, but funny...one of those things once people realize you are okay it is time to take the Mickey out of you. How bad did your family and friends rip into you? My family would have pictures of me sitting on a donut hanging on the wall, and one or two of my coworkers would possibly make it a desktop background (just so i could never live it down).

Shit, I got a concussion two seasons ago and I still hear about it, but I'm okay now...Shit, I got a concussion two seasons ago and I still hear about it, but I'm okay now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Didn't I comment on this for you in some other thread?? Anyway,.. The link below is to a section of a recent, but very bad X-ray! It shows just how fucked up my tailbone (Coccyx) is! 
View attachment 46858


Did that like 35 years ago, give r take! :dunno: Wish I'd have had a doughnut at the time!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Sucks to hear that. I fell once on my tailbone and it was really painful and was sore for weeks. There is a remedy to it. Buy nice ASS protector. I have azzpad which i reinforced with some additional cushioning. I took several very nasty falls with it and was able to get up and ride on right away 0 pain 0 discomfort (except from wearing it).


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Broke mine playing football... (Don't ask me how... I landed funny) only thing worse than the tailbone is the ribs... I'm 3 years removed from the rib injury, I still feel them hurting, and have still had a hard time sleeping on my right side.


----------



## pianoman201 (Aug 2, 2014)

koi said:


> Sucks, but funny...one of those things once people realize you are okay it is time to take the Mickey out of you. How bad did your family and friends rip into you? My family would have pictures of me sitting on a donut hanging on the wall, and one or two of my coworkers would possibly make it a desktop background (just so i could never live it down).
> 
> Shit, I got a concussion two seasons ago and I still hear about it, but I'm okay now...Shit, I got a concussion two seasons ago and I still hear about it, but I'm okay now.


You know, they didn't give me too much crap for it. I mean, I had to still do my job, which involves a lot of hard stuff, but...yeah. My coworkers and friends were all great, laughed, and then were like, "Dude, but seriously that sucks." Had a buddy then ask for the donut when I was done with it because of a procedure he had.


----------



## tony the homie (Mar 31, 2014)

koi said:


> Shit, I got a concussion two seasons ago and I still hear about it, but I'm okay now...Shit, I got a concussion two seasons ago and I still hear about it, but I'm okay now.


This made me laugh!


----------



## siegeA (Sep 29, 2014)

tony the homie said:


> This made me laugh!


me too!

I suppose my first post here may as well be about ass busting. Seems appropriate.

I also really hurt my tailbone trying to learn on the bunny slopes. It hurt to do pretty much everything. I never went to the doctor for it, but now, four or five years later, its started hurting again when I sit down for more than ten minutes. To stand up, I have to do this weird stick my butt out/jut my hip to the side business like an old fat person trying to get out of the booth at a buffet.

This season will tell if I end up going to the doctor, although I don't think they can really do anything about it. Kinda curious though, would be a better story to say I broke my bone and kept riding, than to say I bruised my shit and cried about it for years. :shrug:


----------

